# Mimizan Plage Aires



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody

Has anyone stayed at Mimizan Plage near Aquitaine. I will be going down that way in October to Benicasim, Costa Azaha, Spain. I have read the reports but it is much better to hear from somebody who has been.

Thanks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Raindancer,

We stayed overnight here Sept 03, nothing more than a huge car park located behind the dunes, the weather was absolutely attrocious on our visit with gale force winds (boy, that sand gets in everywhere!) and swimming was banned due to violent tides. Should normally cost €10 p/n including electricity but the horrodateur machine and electric posts were broken so we had a freebie. We shared the carpark with only 2 other vans but it looks popular in high season. Within walking distance of Mimizan and shops and the beach is just over the dunes. Worth a visit as long as you get the weather.

theres a brief report by me in the MHF campsite database, do a search with 'mimizan' as the key word.

Photo's courtesy of the campingcar-infos website...



















pj


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Peejay

Thanks for the info, we will only be staying for possible 1-2 nights on our way down to Spain so it looks like Mimizan will be OK. I had a look before posting the request at the data base. I also have the current Aires book but I like someone to say it's OK or I have been and will not go again.
Again thanks.


----------



## wints (May 1, 2005)

*aires at mimizan*

Just spotted this thread so here's my input.

We've stayed at this site several times over the past 5 yrs.

When entering Mimizan head south for the Heliport (also Fire Station). Out of season (now) everything is free.

Our daughter and family were there last week in my old recently sold to her for an absolute bargain price Elddis Autoquest 320 TD. They thought it was ace, and the weather was hot and sunny (and windy).

Wish we were there, have a good time.

regards

Allen


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello if for any reason you travel further down the coast instead DO NOT STOP at the aire in Messanges itself. It is patrolled regularly throughout the day by the local police. They take registration details. We arrived there after midnight and parked up for the night making sure everything was secure. Glad we did. When we woke and Had a look around there was evidence of the less desirable travellers about. We later found out that there is a lot of crime there. probably why registration details were taken and frequent police patrolling. It was €8.50 p/n if i remember correctly and max stay was 24hours strictly enforced.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

Have stayed there several times out of season, have never paid.
Have even had a free hook-up on one occasion.
It is very close to the local fire station and we have always felt secure.

If you want another a little further South, try Soustons Plage.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Stayed there a few nights as well. Treated to a spectacular firework display while we were there. Cost €8.50 p/n includes hook up water etc etc. This was in August this year. 


Motorhomer


----------

